# Glove or Tab for hunting?



## Wolfpaw63 (Jul 5, 2015)

When you go hunting small game or big game do you use a glove or tab I have allways used a glove but am trying to switch to a tab and change to three under what do you use? thanks for your thoughts


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

I use a tab and cut 3 fingers out of glove in COLD weather


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

emac396 said:


> I use a tab and cut 3 fingers out of glove in COLD weather


You can do the same with a glove and wear the doctored - 3 fingerless one over your shooting glove.

My experience with hunting is pretty limited and I am still only to have taken small game so take this for what it's worth….

I have always used a glove for its readiness and to be fair it's what I use on the 3D's for now anyway so it's a logical thing……..besides I do enjoy small game hunting and a quick opportunity for a grouse swings by and I'd like to take it!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Wolf - 

SAM.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Glove for me. 3 rivers deerskin. Plenty of protection but allows good feel.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I used a glove up until a few years ago, favoring the convenience. These days I'm using a tab, favoring the accuracy. It's a compromise, both work.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

So many of the best target shooters go with the tab. They'd know best about what it takes to achieve ultimate accuracy, so I follow suit with a tab for hunting. But a glove seems much more convenient so I'd like to try one soon. If you go with a tab, get two and carry both into the field - they can be easy to misplace.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Nothing says you can't use both, as long as you practice with both. I like my tabs, been using them mostly since the 1960's, but now and then I use a glove, and frankly, I don't see a whole lot of difference. If I'm shooting the field round or other long range target archery, I prefer the tab.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

I use a tab. I used to use a glove. Between the two I prefer the tab because I can feel with my finger tips and it is cooler in hot weather.


----------



## Mick Smith (Aug 11, 2015)

I prefer to use a tab. They're cooler to wear in the hot weather. You can manipulate your fingers for doing miscellaneous fiddley chores much better with a tab as it can easily be swung out of the way. Having said that, I believe a glove is slightly faster to use than a tab. I have competed in speed events at trad shoots and I'm sure the glove is slightly quicker, as a tab will often fold back the wrong way at the critical moment when you're in a rush.

I like to carry a few broken-in tabs with me, that way if it rains and one gets wet, I'll always have a dry one in my pocket. I don't like shooting with a wet tab. I also believe the better tabs on the market, like Bateson cordovans, will give me a cleaner release every time.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Jul 20, 2006)

Always glove for hunting. Sometimes I play with my tab for target. I just can't seem to get my consistent anchor with a tab. May be because I grew up shooting a glove. Best answer is shoot with what you shoot best. It's fun to experiment, though.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

A tab for everything, always.

It's always on my hand. If I need my fingers for something I flip it over to the back of my hand. Cold weather I have one with slightly larger loop and wear it over my gloves. That said, I hate wearing gloves in general, so my winter glove is a military wool glove liner. Not too thick to start with.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Tabs for me also - can't stand a shooting glove.


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> Wolf -
> 
> SAM.
> 
> Viper1 out.


SAM +1. Softened it up with some mink oil. It smells so nice at anchor, it's almost a shame to let go. :tongue:


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Glove because it is always there and ready to go.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Wolfpaw63 said:


> When you go hunting small game or big game do you use a glove or tab I have allways used a glove but am trying to switch to a tab and change to three under what do you use? thanks for your thoughts


Which one do you practice more with? That is the one I would choose.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Since I made the switch to tabs. I haven't touched my gloves anymore. I just like the way they feel better.


----------



## Buckin doe (May 11, 2013)

Wolfpaw63 said:


> When you go hunting small game or big game do you use a glove or tab I have allways used a glove but am trying to switch to a tab and change to three under what do you use? thanks for your thoughts


Being that you are trying to switch to three under use both glove and tab or bare fingers. use all three that's what I do.The more you know the better off you are!


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Dumb question: what's SAM?


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Super Archery Mitt


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Tab


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

Safari Tuff 3-under tab, can't imagine going back to a glove. BigJim has them.


----------



## Isaac1982 (May 28, 2014)

I shoot bare fingers, tab, and gloves -- including a set of deerskin full hand gloves instead of archery gloves, both hands, for cooler days. I shoot right and left recurves most of the times. The shooting style (gap vs string walking) makes a bigger difference on my margin of error than what I am wearing on my hands. I prefer gloves or bare fingers for dexterity at the drop of a hat.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

There are apparently some real legitimate scientific arguments for preferring black fiberglass over white fiberglass per authoritative sources such as “Shooting the Stickbow”.

An archer who personally prefers the aesthetics of black fiberglass can back up his assertion to white fiberglass users that his choice is the superior choice. 

However, in practical real world applications, one’s personal preference is probably overwhelmingly more valid than any actual technical benefits.

I suspect that the situation is similar discussing tabs versus gloves. 

Tabs seem to be preferred by the “majority” of serious target shooters. If one has reached a current peak of their accuracy performance while desperately seeking some new tiny change that could slightly improve their otherwise perfect techniques, equipment, and form; then perhaps switching from a glove to a tab MIGHT help a little in that regard.

Otherwise, in my opinion, I think it is more important to use whichever makes you happiest. 

I prefer a tab.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

sidekick said:


> Safari Tuff 3-under tab, can't imagine going back to a glove. BigJim has them.


Is this the one?

http://www.shop.bigjimsbowcompany.com/Rod-Jenkins-Signature-Tab-RJSTAB.htm

How do you measure what size you need?


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

SierraMtns said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.shop.bigjimsbowcompany.com/Rod-Jenkins-Signature-Tab-RJSTAB.htm
> 
> How do you measure what size you need?


That's it. Not really sure how you measure for one, I bought my first one in person so I was able to try it on. I have what I would consider 'medium' size hands, long fingers, and like a large size. The reason I bout a second was to have a backup in case I lost the first, not because it wore out. 3 or 4 years now of regular use, still in great shape. Cordovan leather is amazing stuff. I'd give them a call, Jim and staff are always willing to help in any way.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

The Big Jim looks nice. 

Having only ever used a $20 deerskin glove, I'm curious -- is cordovan "better" than calf leather 
http://www.acsbows.com/id84.html

or seal skin? 
http://www.shop.bigjimsbowcompany.com/Black-Widow-Calf-Hair-Tab-G3001.htm

Is "a special laser engraved top overlay"... 
http://www.3riversarchery.com/3-Fingers+Under+Cordovan+Leather+Shooting+Tab_iTC3X_baseitem.html

worth double the price? 
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Barebow+3-Under+Cordovan+Leather+Shooting+Tab_i5116X_baseitem.html

Thanx for your replies.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

The laser engraving on the Bateman tab is for location purposes for the folks who stringwalk differing distances down the string under the nock. 

If you're shooting "standard" 3U with your index finger touching under the nock, the less expensive and unmarked Bateman tab will do just fine. The build quality and protection with either tab is the same.

Cordovan is a tremendously durable, slick, flexible, and groove-resistant leather (as well as expensive due to being sourced from a small and unique area of the horse's rump, highly processed, and used in high-end garment manufacturing). It's the go-to material against the string for many folk.


----------



## Greenjoytj (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolfpaw63 said:


> When you go hunting small game or big game do you use a glove or tab I have allways used a glove but am trying to switch to a tab and change to three under what do you use? thanks for your thoughts


My thoughts on the glove vs tab debate is that using a tab & 3 fingers under is a target archers trick methodology, you get accuracy but sacrifice arrow control by not using the split finger hold on the arrow nock. 

The sure fit of a good fitting glove buys you speedy shot execution from back quiver draw to release. You probably lose a little accuracy but there a great difference in accuracy required staking a rabbit at 25 yds or gold at 90 meters. 

I don't think including target archery equipment into your hunting kit is benifical to your hunting performance in the long run.
Taking things to a ridiculous extreme you could bush walk with a Oly FITA rig . Could you bag a rabbit or deer with it sure but but there are less awkward choices.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Isaac1982 said:


> I shoot bare fingers, tab, and gloves -- including a set of deerskin full hand gloves instead of archery gloves, both hands, for cooler days. I shoot right and left recurves most of the times. The shooting style (gap vs string walking) makes a bigger difference on my margin of error than what I am wearing on my hands. I prefer gloves or bare fingers for dexterity at the drop of a hat.


do you triple serve your string? there is a guy on master of bare bow who does and shoots bare fingers. I am considering giving this a try next season.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Greenjoytj said:


> My thoughts on the glove vs tab debate is that using a tab & 3 fingers under is a target archers trick methodology, you get accuracy but sacrifice arrow control by not using the split finger hold on the arrow nock.
> 
> The sure fit of a good fitting glove buys you speedy shot execution from back quiver draw to release. You probably lose a little accuracy but there a great difference in accuracy required staking a rabbit at 25 yds or gold at 90 meters.
> 
> ...


Not true man. Lots of guys who hunt use tabs. as for arrow control for "back quiver to release" I don't use a back quiver so that's irrelevant. it takes a lot of accuracy to consistently tag rabbits at 25 yards especially under field conditions. If your stalk is solid that rabbit will never know what hit him and you won't need and super speed from your back quiver. not knocking gloves at all but, just some of the target vs hunting myths.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I guess all those dead deer didn't know they were targets.....


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Greenjoytj said:


> My thoughts on the glove vs tab debate is that using a tab & 3 fingers under is a target archers trick methodology, you get accuracy but sacrifice arrow control by not using the split finger hold on the arrow nock.
> 
> The sure fit of a good fitting glove buys you speedy shot execution from back quiver draw to release. You probably lose a little accuracy but there a great difference in accuracy required staking a rabbit at 25 yds or gold at 90 meters.
> 
> ...


I disagree with this completely.

A shot is a shot ... its how the arrow gets to where its meant to go ......


----------



## HPRecurve (Aug 16, 2015)

How can I break in my tab. Is there an oil or is there some kind of method that can make the material bend better? I have a Saunders tab. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Neither. I shoot the first dozen arrows or so bare fingers then throw the glove on for the remainder of my practice sessions to preserve my fingers. I'm considering trying a tab for practicing. I carry a sidearm and don't want a glove or tab on my gun hand. Yes I've drawn my gun in the woods before in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Have shot tab (split) for 30 + years with compound and 3 years trad . Don't know anything else.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

HP, 

If that's the Saunders tab with the synthetic face, I don't think any substance will penetrate it in order to help break it in. 

I've got several of these tabs and used to shoot with them for a while. The backing layers are flexible to start with, and I believe the synthetic face will start flexing a bit more easily on its own once you shoot it for a while. You could try manually flexing it back and forth in your hands and see if this helps to loosen it up.

They are very protective tabs, inexpensive, able to be customized in thickness, and oddly under-mentioned in most tab discussions. I hope yours bends to your will fairly soon.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

SierraMtns said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.shop.bigjimsbowcompany.com/Rod-Jenkins-Signature-Tab-RJSTAB.htm
> 
> How do you measure what size you need?



Order direct from Safari Tuff ( Rod Jenkins) I'm 90% sure his site will tell you how to measure.


----------

